# Em Busca Da Neve



## Santos (10 Dez 2006 às 19:02)

Amigos , andei atrás da neve pela zona da Serra do Açor, aconteceu de tudo, desde chuva com vento intenso, passando por granizo ao ponto de ter de parar o carro até à neve finalmente   , aqui vão algumas imagens

Zona da Serra do Açor, este local estava no momento sem neve, no entanto na súbida tinha apanhado algum sleet que passou a flocos, dá para notar pela fita junto da placa que a estrada é por vezes encerrada pela GNR 




Continuei viagem na expectativa de ver os flocos aparecerem em difinitivo mas ainda nem nos cumes mais elevados, ams o Santos não desanimou e aí vai ele seguindo viagem 




Até que...lembrei-me das n/orações cá no fórum para a neve, e não é que começa a cair um primeiro agauceiro que baixou a temperatura para os 3,5ºC  




E de repente começou a cair granizo intensamente  que rápidamente se transformou em flocos de neve  




Eu disse para os meus botôes  as orações do fórum METEOPT sempre são ouvidas, isto não é tanga não senhor  , e não é que a serra começou a ficar pintada com um branco  




E pensei, todos os meus companheiros de fórum principalamente aqueles que não tiveram a oportunidade de as disfrutar merecem ter imagens destas por isso mal chegue ao Oeste vou partilhá-las com eles


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 19:08)

Espectacular reportagem


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2006 às 19:11)

É assim mesmo Santos... Aliar o gosto pela neve e a dedicação em mostrar as belezas das nossas paisagens brancas  

Mereces um prémio pela persistência na perseguição da neve! 
Pois, Serra do Açor, + uma a juntar a este episódio  


Parabens


----------



## Zoelae (10 Dez 2006 às 19:13)

Essa zona tb tem umas óptimas paisagens! Boa reportagem


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 19:19)

Lindo, assim dá gosto


----------



## dj_alex (10 Dez 2006 às 19:24)

boas fotos


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 19:29)

Bem engraçada a reportagem    

Belas fotos Santos!


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2006 às 19:56)

Bonitas fotos  



Santos disse:


>



Esta foto é do vale de Alvoco?


----------



## Santos (10 Dez 2006 às 20:35)

Dan, a primeira foto é na Serra do Açor mais precisamente por cima do Piodão, esta foto a que tu te referes,não te sei precisar o local exacto fica na sequência (entre serras - Serra do Açor/Serra da Estrela)


----------



## Rog (10 Dez 2006 às 20:43)

Belas fotos Santos


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 22:14)

surprise:      

E X C E L E N T E!!!!!  

Esta reportagem tem acção, suspense, frio e neve, enredo, um excelente cenário, fé! e até humor!

NOTA FINAL!! 5 *****


Parabéns e obrigado amigo Santos!


----------



## Santos (12 Dez 2006 às 00:06)

kimcarvalho disse:


> surprise:
> 
> E X C E L E N T E!!!!!
> 
> ...



Amigo Kimcarvalho, é com um gosto imenso que partilho o pouco que posso e sei, no entanto devo salientar que foi a Mrs, Santos que teve o trabalho de selecção, a ela o  meu muito obrigado


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 00:18)

Santos disse:


> Amigo Kimcarvalho, é com um gosto imenso que partilho o pouco que posso e sei, no entanto devo salientar que foi a Mrs, Santos que teve o trabalho de selecção, a ela o  meu muito obrigado



Love is in the air!  

Parabéns pois à tua esposa. O toque feminino é sempre muito superior à nossa melhor sensibilidade . É de destacar o carinho, que já em pelo menos dois postes transpareces pela tua cara-metade Santos.  
Assim é que é!  Nós casais temos de conseguir trazer as nossas "mais que tudo" ao mundo meteo, ainda que seja indirectamente. Com a minha esposa o maior problema é a aversão quase total aos PC's!


----------



## Santos (12 Dez 2006 às 00:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Love is in the air!
> 
> Parabéns pois à tua esposa. O toque feminino é sempre muito superior à nossa melhor sensibilidade . É de destacar o carinho, que já em pelo menos dois postes transpareces pela tua cara-metade Santos.
> Assim é que é!  Nós casais temos de conseguir trazer as nossas "mais que tudo" ao mundo meteo, ainda que seja indirectamente. Com a minha esposa o maior problema é a aversão quase total aos PC's!


----------



## Fernando_ (13 Dez 2006 às 16:31)

Las dos últimas fotos son fantásticas !!  

Parabens !!


----------



## mocha (13 Dez 2006 às 17:08)

Espectaculo, k grandes fotos


----------

